# Step 7 V5.4 SP4 unter Windows 7 zum laufen bringen.



## Carsten75 (21 November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand erklären wie ich Step 7 unter Windows 7 zum laufen bekomme? Ich habe alternativ noch Windows XP Professional. Ich hab versucht das auf ner 2. Festplatte zu installieren. Tja, danach ist mein PC nicht mehr hoch gefahren. (Fehler beim laden des Betriebssystems)
Hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen.


----------



## M-Ott (21 November 2011)

Carsten75 schrieb:


> ... kann mir jemand erklären wie ich Step 7 unter Windows 7 zum laufen bekomme?


Ger nicht. Du brauchst mindestens STEP7 V5.5 (ich glaube mit SP1), darunter is' nich' mit WIN7.


Carsten75 schrieb:


> Ich habe alternativ noch Windows XP Professional. Ich hab versucht das auf ner 2. Festplatte zu installieren. Tja, danach ist mein PC nicht mehr hoch gefahren. (Fehler beim laden des Betriebssystems)
> Hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen.


Da kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen.


----------



## o.s.t. (21 November 2011)

@M-Ott:
SP1 brauchste nur bei 64Bit von W7, für W7 32Bit genügt die V5.5 ohne SP1

@Carsten75
Du könntest auf W7 eine virtuelle XP-Maschine laufen lassen (XP-Mode, VMWare Player oder Virtualbox) und dort drin dein Step 7 installieren


...Dass bei den Home Versionen von Windows Step 7 nicht installiert werden kann, sei hier nur beiläufig erwähnt...

o.s.t.


----------



## Carsten75 (21 November 2011)

Kannst DU mir das mit der virtuellen XP- Maschine näher erklären?
Danke schon mal!


----------



## mst (21 November 2011)

http://windows.microsoft.com/de-AT/windows7/products/features/windows-xp-mode

Ab WIN7 Professional


----------



## Aventinus (21 November 2011)

Eine VM gauklet die dir einen virtuellen Rechner vor. Auf dem kannst du dann im Prinzip wie gewohnt ein Betriebssystem installieren und was du an Software so brauchst. Der Zugriff auf die große weite Welt von deiner virtuellen Maschine aus handelt die Software (wie oben erwähnt, XP-Mode, VMWare Player oder Virtualbox und was es da sonst noch so gibt). Praktisch werden deine USB-Ports von deinem Host in die VM durchgereicht, genauso das Netzwerk uns eben alles was so dazugehört. 
Mal ganz grob erklärt ;-)


----------



## Carsten75 (21 November 2011)

Hmmm, da komm ich mit meinem WIN7 Home nicht weit. Gibt es noch ne Möglichkeit?


----------



## o.s.t. (21 November 2011)

Carsten75 schrieb:


> Hmmm, da komm ich mit meinem *WIN7 Home* nicht weit..


Auch wenn du ein aktuelles Step 7 hättest, könntest du es auf deinem W7 Home ohnehin nicht installieren. (Wie oben schon beiläufig von mir erwähnt....)

Aber es gibt Abhilfe in anderer Richtung: *XP-Modus für Home-Version*
Alternative Anleitung: *KLICK*

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## CG175 (26 November 2011)

Hi Zusammen,

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem:

Ich habe W7 pro und versuche im XP-Modus Step 7 v5.4 zu installieren. Klappt aber nicht. Es erscheint im Installationsfenster nachdem ich die zu installierenden Komponeten ausgewählt habe die Fehlermeldung: "Das Netzwerk steht nicht zur Verfügung. Möchten sie Verbindung zum Netzwerk herstellen." 
Klicke ich auf OK kommt die Meldung wieder, beim Klick auf Abbrechen wird die Installation beendet. 
Firewall habe ich deaktiviert, und alle möglcihen Netzwerkadapter eingeschaltet im XP Mode


----------



## bike (26 November 2011)

Ich denke du hast ein anderes Problem.
Bei deinem XP ist die Verbindung zum optischen Laufwerk nicht in Ordnung.
Kopiere dir die DVD in dein XP und starte dann das Setup.

Was der Grund für das Problem mit dem  Einbinden des  Laufwerkes ist, habe ich noch? nicht gefunden.


bike


btw: daher verwende ich Virtualbox und nicht das XP das im Win7 schon ist.


----------



## magus111 (27 November 2011)

Guten Abend 

Am Rande die Virtuelle Maschiene von Windows ist nicht von Siemens für Step 7 Freigegeben und leuft auch nicht sonderlich toll (ich habe es drauf gehabt )
Ich meine es gibt da noch andere die auch besser sind und nicht die Virtuellen Tabellen brauchen.
Klar ist aber auch Step 7 leuft bei XP auch erst mit PROF 
Und das TIA V11 geht mit 64 bit noch nicht erst ende des Jahres soweit mein Infostand. 
Ich selber nutze Virtual BOX

wünsche noch alles gute

magus111


----------



## CG175 (27 November 2011)

Moin,

ich starte die Installation von einer externen Festplatte die via esata angeschlossen ist. Also fällt denke ich das Laufwerkproblem aus. 
Für die virtual box benötige ich doch eine extra xp Version oder? Fällt für mich aus, da ich nur Windows 7 und Vista besitze. 

danke für die Mühe bisher


----------

